# New bubble magus HOB nano skimmer, dosers and reactors



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

*good for up to 30 gallons
HOB style
only $120!
bubble magus qq1​*









*new bm dosing pumps also available $259!*​









*New bubble magus media reactors $149!*​


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

A good dosing pump unit .. IMO


----------



## Keith T (Sep 24, 2009)

Is that what you use Paul? How long have you had it?
Keith


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Keith,

Yeah that's what I'm using for my dosing system (used to dose by manual measurement which is time consuming & untimely dosing) and can't complain with the Bubble Magus. Your settings will still be the same after a power failure ... in my case. Not too sure for how long tho'. I always stick with my trusted ESV B-Ionic 2 Parts Calcium Buffer.

It's durable and rugged and some folks complain that it's noisy when in the midst of dosing ... it is but hey at least it's audible only when during dosing period.


----------

